# Solved: Windows 8 wireless problems



## CheesyMan (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a new Dell Inspiron 15R SE laptop that ive had for about a month and it has a very hard time with my wireless internet.

Basically about 80% of the time when i use it, it will not connect to the internet wirelessly (the whole reason i bought it) and as soon as i try to open my browser or use the internet it cuts out the modem for everyone in the house. The weird thing is, it works perfectly on anyone else's wireless but mine, making me think its my internet that is the problem, but every other computer in the house has no trouble connecting, just mine. 

Occasionally i can connect with no troubles at all and it runs fine, but this is only about 20% of the time. 

I have made sure all of my wireless drivers are up to date as well.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver *from Dell's web site*. If you already have it reinstall it anyhow in case the installed instance is corrupted.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## CheesyMan (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is the ipconfig/all results

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Luke-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 86-A6-C8-B0-99-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-B0-99-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-B0-99-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-BE-D9-73-45-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-B0-99-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b5ae:6b5e:2697:94ec%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.71(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 7, 2013 2:22:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 9, 2013 7:58:42 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254



The Xirrus1.jpg is when connected to the wifi
The Xirrus.jpg is not connected to any wifi


Also if it helps, it seems that the internet only breaks when i open my web browser, if i dont touch anything that needs the internet it remains stable


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I really doubt that you could be getting any wireless interference, but use channel 6 or 11 just to make absolutely sure.

What browser(s)?

Try ...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## CheesyMan (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay so i did the TCP/IP stack repair but it seemed to come up with an error in one of the steps but the last one said OK! so i assumed it worked and it did for a while so i hibernated it but tonight when i opened it and connected to the internet it screwed up again. Mind you, it screws up the modem for everyone, one or more of the modem lights goes of and i have to reset it again.

I'm using google chrome which works on all other PC's in the house.

Also i'm not entirely sure how to change channels =/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try IE or another browser. Doubt it's a Chrome problem, but best to check it out.


----------



## dontknowwhattodo (Mar 9, 2013)

hi,

This reply has taken a while as i now have no internet connection in my home at all after following the previous steps, ( updating drivers and resetting the router) Wifi or ethernet does not work on any computers in my home! I have no idea what to do at all as every step i take seems to be worsening the problem. I am now considering asking my internet provider for a new router and starting again. Any other advice please?

Thanks

EDIT:: Sorry i posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nobody in this thread advised resetting the router. Are you also getting advice elsewhere? Did you do a simple reset (essentially the same as a power cycle) or a reset to factory defaults?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

i had this problem 
and i think it's a bug in windows 8
for some reason when too many people are using the internet at the same time downloading a lot of data, like playing online games or streaming tv channels, the computer just stops trying to connect, although it doesn't say that.


----------



## CheesyMan (Dec 8, 2012)

It seems for some reason using Firefox instead of chrome has actually fixed the problem. Funnily enough i have had this problem on my other computer as well so for now not using chrome has fixed it, but ill keep this open for just a little bit longer to see if it stays fixed


----------

